#    -6-3
,  ,    
 1 ,   9      -6-3
    8,7  12,02,03 ,
 ,   
.  7,25 "  -6-3"
   1 ,   9  
..         ,     ????????

----------

....((

----------


## Bug_kons

> ,  ,    
>  1 ,   9      -6-3
>     8,7  12,02,03 ,
>  ,   
> .  7,25 "  -6-3"
>    1 ,   9  
> ..         ,     ????????


.
         -6-3  -6-4   .
.
  -     .

----------


## ANRy

-6-3  -6-4     ,     .

----------

